# Life is Just a Board Game !



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2005)

I have started on plans to make a Board Game ! I use to design them with a Very Good friend of mine that passed away. It hit me in the middle of the night last night. I thought about making it based on a cooking concept we shall see if it makes it off the drawing board. I hope it will play 8, but it maybe only 4. I will call it "The D.C. Game" for now while I work on it. I will have to Chat with Andy before this ends up being its real name. I hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 26, 2005)

Lots of good luck!!
I don't play a lot of games but, I'll
buy yours as soon as it hits the stores!


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2005)

i love board games !!! good luck maidrite !!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2005)

Maidrite, if anyone can make a great board game, it's you!! Go for it big fella...

kadesma


----------



## Cyberchef (Aug 26, 2005)

What a great idea!  You and your friend must have had a lot of fun and enthusiasm coming up with concepts together.  And what a great way to honor your friend.

Do you already have a plan in place or are you looking for input?

I have an idea of what could be a fun if you want to hear it.  If you are interested in reading it - just post that you are.

All the best.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

I love board games we played heaps when we were kids; Monopoly, Payday,Trouble, Yahtzee, Squatter (I don't think thats available in the US) etc. 
Let us know when its available we'll buy it!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

I AM ALWAYS INTERESTED IN IDEAS CYBERCHEF!
WE NEVER SOLD THE GAMES BUT IF IT WORKS OUT WELL, I MAY TRY IT. I DO WRITING, I THINK I COULD ACT. I LOVE REPAIRING ELECTRONIC ITEMS, CLOCKS, CARS, AND OTHER THINGS. I REPAIRED MY FIRST TV WHEN I WAS 8.
ANYWAY I WILL BE GLAD TO MAKE SURE YOU ALL CAN TRY THE GAME ONCE IT IS FINISHED. AND YES I WILL Alway listen to input!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2005)

Good luck with the game Maidrite!! You know what, after reading your last post, about the TV repair at 8 I thought of TC. He'll be 9 in October & has taken apart & put back together a remote control Hummer in an afternoon. Plus, he & Savannh took apart an old lawn mower that was at my Grandma's house last summer. He worked 2 Saturdays in a row putting it back together but he did it with very little help. I'd like to get him a small wet of tools for his birthday or something but I'm afraid he'll take apart my toaster or something!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 27, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Good luck with the game Maidrite!! You know what, after reading your last post, about the TV repair at 8 I thought of TC. He'll be 9 in October & has taken apart & put back together a remote control Hummer in an afternoon. Plus, he & Savannh took apart an old lawn mower that was at my Grandma's house last summer. He worked 2 Saturdays in a row putting it back together but he did it with very little help. I'd like to get him a small wet of tools for his birthday or something but I'm afraid he'll take apart my toaster or something!



You should hear the stories the Paul and his mom tell about Paul taking apart things!  Luckily he always put them  back together.  He can fix anything now.  TC will be a handy man to have around.  Buy, him the tools and also go to GOODWILL or garage sales and buy him toasters or whatever that he can take apart and pratice with.  Just make sure he knows that your kitchen is off limits.


----------



## Cyberchef (Aug 27, 2005)

Let's see...it could be set up sorta like Monopoly with a few spots for piles of cards in the center of the board.

All around the outside of the board could be supermarket "aisle" kinds of things.  Roll the dice and move the number of squares.  Land on "Produce" and pick a card, land on "spices and herbs"and pick up a card from that pile.  Land on "Main Ingredient" and pick up a card from that pile.

Okay, I've got to stop and think again - but does this help at all?

Comes from a game that some members of my family used to play.  Everybody would pick about three ingredients to buy and contribute to the "feast" (we would each have a category - veg. meat or seafood, dairy... sometimes, for fun we would each pick one ingredient from three different categories..) and we would all meet on an agreed time with our ingredients.  The names of everything we had bought would be individually placed in a Tupperware "hat" and we would take turns pulling out the pieces of paper until they were all gone.

Then the fun would begin!  Each of us would have to prepare something using the ingredients that we picked from the hat. And, of course, we would have to come up with a name and description for our "creations". It was always very interesting and fun and we were working and socializing together - not competing.  We all got to enjoy the "fruits" of our endeavors together!

And then we would eat.  Of course, we also had brought wine - so it was definitely an occasion - and we had a lot of fun!

Anyway, just thought I'd share this 'cause there just might be a way for you to incorporate this kind of "fun" into your game.

All the best - Bren


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 28, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Good luck with the game Maidrite!! You know what, after reading your last post, about the TV repair at 8 I thought of TC. He'll be 9 in October & has taken apart & put back together a remote control Hummer in an afternoon. Plus, he & Savannh took apart an old lawn mower that was at my Grandma's house last summer. He worked 2 Saturdays in a row putting it back together but he did it with very little help. I'd like to get him a small wet of tools for his birthday or something but I'm afraid he'll take apart my toaster or something!


 
Do it Crewsk, I just loved and still do working on things, I am one of those,"I need to know whys". I still have the tools my parents bought me when i was young. USA made with a Lifetime Warranty haven't had to use that yet!  I also use to get tools at Yard Sales its a great place to get good tools and a cheap price! I SAY DO IT in the long run you will be glad you did!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 28, 2005)

Cyberchef said:
			
		

> Let's see...it could be set up sorta like Monopoly with a few spots for piles of cards in the center of the board.
> 
> All around the outside of the board could be supermarket "aisle" kinds of things. Roll the dice and move the number of squares. Land on "Produce" and pick a card, land on "spices and herbs"and pick up a card from that pile. Land on "Main Ingredient" and pick up a card from that pile.
> 
> ...


 
Bren I will see how I can make it happen, and will think on what you have said! Thank You and I will get back to you on this! James


----------

